# leak; please can you help



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

I have discovered a leak from the frame of the roof window. The water is coming in from what i can only describe as the air vent holes on one side of the window frame (see picture).

Last night the blind on the same side of the window was rolled up and when I unroolled it this morning, it was dry. So I am puzzled as to where the water might be entering this part of the window frame and where I might start to attack it with sealant.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Window*

Hello,

I would suggest you remove the window and re-seal with butyl mastic.

I have had the same problem with a Heki roof vent and two side windows.

TM


----------

